# to all expectant new mums what are you looking most on the internet?



## grahams mum (Oct 12, 2010)

hi i am a bit curios i was just looking for the new bottle (bpa free) on the internet because a few things changed sinced i had graham what all you new mums are looking for? ex. washable nappies biodegradable nappies  clothes etc


----------



## Caroline (Oct 13, 2010)

I am moving this to the parents forum as a more appropriate message board


----------



## Copepod (Oct 13, 2010)

From the Freecycle emails I get, there's lots of passing on of baby / chil equipment, clothing etc.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 13, 2010)

Hiya...

We've used Tommee Tippee bottles for both - they are 'wide necked' and seem to be good if you need to combine breast / bottle feeding (we did with both!)... Have to say Tommee Tippee does seem generally to be a good reliable brand... Both kids have had Aptamil milk & got on fine with it, although C had reflux...we took her to the docs & were prescribed infant gaviscon, which worked wonders!

We used a cold water sterilizer last time round, it was a bit pants really as too much faff - this time round I bought a steam sterilizer & it seems to work better in terms of somehow it's easier to keep the bottles clean?!  Dunno what's going on there as I was fastidious washing them last time too! 

Nappies.... we bought a bambino mio pack for baby number 1, then he developed an umbilical hernia which frankly was a great excuse not to have to use them lol!  All in all, a bit of a faff, we defaulted back to disposables & haven't looked back since - pampers work well for us! 

Baby number one had chronic nappy rash (even changing every half hour or so! )... sudocrem was okish, but bepanthem was the best for it... luckily madam doesn't seem so prone so far, phew!

As for the big dummies debate - I think they are fine!  Whatever it takes to keep baby & mum happy I say! 

Hope you are keeping well,

Twitchy x


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 14, 2010)

Errr Daniela, have you got something to tell us?


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes Adrienne I Am Pregnant  I Already Put It On The Forum A Few Weeks Ago You Will See My Bump In November If You Come To The Discovery Day In Eastbourne Will You Be There?


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 15, 2010)

I didnt realise, I must have missed that somehow- congratulations Daniela!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow Daniela congratulations.  I didn't see that on the forum.  Woo hoo.

Won't be at the Eastbourne thing, would have liked to have gone but am already doing something that day.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 15, 2010)

ok will see you then another day thanks  how jessica doing at the new school is it open to all the students now?


----------

